# Wood Elf Dragon



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

How much would it cost I know its out of print so would that increase the price? If so by how much?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

If you mean the model, then it should be easy enough to convert one from the High Elf Dragon kit.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, I would just grab a High Elf Dragon and work from there. They are similar enough, judging from the Wood Elf sister's dragon and the Prince Imrik one.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Convert from the High Elf Dragon, it's what I did and many others I know have done with dragons for armies. I used the Wood Elf Noble with great weapon slightly converted standing atop of the High Elf Dragon which was converted also by removin g symbols and cutting the chair off and covering with bows and arrows and a shield, then adding vines as reigns.

Here's a link to a picture - http://s612.photobucket.com/albums/tt207/SamuelBriggs/?action=view&current=016.jpg&newest=1


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440114a&prodId=prod800862

Say what?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I personally prefer the wood elf dragon to the high elf dragon, though the neck is a little strange.

The high elf one is far too poncy for me.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

Well I struck gold today 2 normal wood elf dragons NIB at a tag sale one dollar each :victory: im proabably going to sell one


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

For me, the High Elf Star Dragon model kit is the premiere dragon now. When I was playing DE I was seriously considering doing a conversion for my own version of Malekith. 

As it is I'm eyeing it for my VC army...


----------

